# teryx or a rzr?? hmmm



## CamoBrute152

i recently sold my brute an i wanna get a SxS , not to sure what to get though im new to this.. im not a polaris fan at all but the rzr looks sick, an i seen them rip in person, an the teryx more like a utility rzr, but yet still has tons of power an shreds, which would u perfer for goin deep an runnin 31s?? an what one has less problems??thanks :thinking:


----------



## DLB

Teryx is built heavier and should handle punishment better. I ride with a lot of rzrs and they all have issues. They are lighter; therefore sportier, but not built as well. Just look at the frames and suspension components and decide for yourself. Since you're putting on big tires I doubt you care much about sporty, so the teryx gets my vote. The teryx can be built to make a lot more HP too. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

If you are a big guy, go Teryx. Much more leg room in them. And like DLB said, they are easier to mod and upgrade. Clutching is real easy, and not real costly, as compared to the RZR.


----------



## CamoBrute152

yeah im 6 foot tall an so is my buddy that rides with me alot. is the teryx kinda like a brute motor?? or is it way more reliable?? an how r either of them on breaking axles, since there heavier then a atv, cause i broke plenty of axles on my brute on 29.5


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah it's basically the same motor. I havent had any trouble out of mine but, then, I havent done anything to it either. Still stock and never really been in the mud or water, at least, not anything deep.


----------



## filthyredneck

Polaris425 said:


> If you are a big guy, go Teryx. Much more leg room in them. And like DLB said, they are easier to mod and upgrade. Clutching is real easy, and not real costly, as compared to the RZR.


Not calling you out, but I disagree. I've spent countless hours working on my stepdad's rex as well as 1 other rex.....I can't say that either machine is easier to mod than the other, but the rzr is definitely easier to work on. I can change my rzr-s belt in about 15 mins and be back on the trail (got it down to 2.5 hrs on my stepdad's teryx to change a belt) and you can add clutch springs or a clutch kit to a rzr just like you can a brute/teryx or canam. I can snorkel a rzr in just a couple hours.....no crazy bends to make, everything is pretty much just straight out the top. IMO, the rzr has a far better STOCK clutch than a teryx....my rzr-s pulls 31x9.5 outlaws perfectly fine with the unmolested factory clutch, even in the mixture of gumbo/peanutbutter mud that I got stuck in this past saturday at Crosby. My stepdad's teryx slips the belt everytime you try anything thats sticky and puts the clutch in a bind, we tried EPI springs first, wasn't happy with the results...or LACK THERE OF (and now its got a Dalton Mudder clutch kit in it @ $300.....I told him spend the extra $100 and send it to VFJ but he was being hard headed.....still shouldn't have to spend $300-400 to be able to pull 28s in mud and still slip belts everytime it gets a little thick), and its got 28" swamplites......which by the way the 31x9.5 law weighs 38 lbs as well as the 28 & 29.5 swamplites @ 38 lbs each according to the tire weight chart (stepdad had 28 and now has 29.5 swamplites on their 50" rzr and has zero belt issues in any riding condition). I can go anywhere a fourwheeler can go with very little effort in my rzr, the teryx is as wide as a CJ-5 jeep and has a high roof to boot and just is too hard to drive in tight conditions without beating the crap out of the roof....saturday my brother had a hell of a time trying to manuever my stepdad's teryx through the trails in the woods behind my rzr-s and mom/stepdad's 50" rzr which is just as wide as my S due to 2+5 offset wheels and 1.5" wheel spacers (sister was driving the rex at first but she got tired of dealing with it and rode my brother's honda 420)....and the weight, I don't care for the extra 600 lbs of teryx (I think its close to that) because thats more weight to struggle with every time that bike got hung up and we had to pull it out, and it got stuck alot trying to follow us.....mind you my brother is not a beginner driver, he rides like I ride, and he's had plenty of seat time in my dad's CJ-7 jeep crawling rocks and hills, and playing in the mud, so I'm sure this was nothing new to him.

Now that I've stated my dislike for the teryx, I will say I like the bed space and dump function. I like the sound of a kawi v-twin with exhaust on it, and I like how much higher the seat sets for sake of keeping your butt dry when crossing water....but like I said the cage is just too tall/wide and is a hassle in the woods.

I'm done. :soapbox:


----------



## filthyredneck

Btw....pics of saturday's stuck, just to prove what I'm talking about. Never offered to slip the belt in Low or Reverse. Just caked my tires and I had goop oozing over the passenger seat and continued to sink deeper the more I tried to get out 
(it ended up taking 2 rzr's to pull me out lol)


----------



## Polaris425

But the Teryx comes in Camo....


:bigok: lol


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I too own a RzR with MANY upgrades. I wouldn't dream of owning any other sxs besides this for strictly mud/trail riding. At one time I wasn't a Polaris fan either. After settling in mine for over a year now, I have really learned the ins ans outs of it. I'm 6'4" tall and about 275....I have zero trouble getting in/out of my RzR nor any trouble driving it. As any other bike out there, you will notice all the drawbacks of ownership until you actually purchase one. In NO way am I disappointed or regret buying my RzR. I'm actually thinking of giving this one to my wife and getting a new 800s. 
As filthy Saud, maint is very easy on these bikes. Of course negligence and just not taking care of it will cause it to break easier than anything out there. I will say this: it's very essential to stay on top of your maint with these RzR or it will leave you stranded and broke down. (I learned the hard way) Now I'm in the process of building my bike bigger and better than it was from the dealership, to start with a little love in my motor. 
Best advise I can give you, test ride your prospects and make a decision about whatsbgoing to suit YOUR needs the best.


----------



## filthyredneck

Polaris425 said:


> But the Teryx comes in Camo....
> :bigok: lol


So does the rzr :booty:


----------



## Polaris425

DANGIT. haha... Filthy knows his stuff so, if he says it, you can consider it good.


----------



## filthyredneck

^Lol, it's not that.... its that I just don't like to open my mouth "IF" I dont know what I'm talkin about.


----------



## Josh82

I love my teryx4 but if i didnt need the extra seats i would get a ranger 900


----------



## lsu_mike

I really like my teryx. You need to decide its purpose, whichever sxs you get. 

To me the rzr is like the "corvette" of sxs. They are built for performance. Lower profile, lower center of gravity, so better performance at higher speeds. The rzr will get thru, and go places the teryx won't. 

If you want something to work with also, then the teryx is the better choice. Mainly because of the bigger cargo bed. Evey once in a while, I'll haul a dead deer, or 300lbs of corn in the bed. Not sure what carrying capacity of the rzr is?? I guess just the weight of a cooler full of beer. Lol. The kawai v-twin has great low end torque and plenty of power. Teryx, like the rzr, is easily modified. 

Rzr- all out performance on the trails

Teryx- utility primary, performance secondary. 

Just my .02¢


----------



## CamoBrute152

so how r the axles on the rzr with 31s?? an like a 2 or 3 inch lift??? can u beat on them pretty hard?


----------



## filthyredneck

Depends on if you are wanting a 50" or a rzr-s? The 50" rzr's have shorter axles and max them out pretty much with a 2" lift....you can get a 3" for em but new axles will be purchased eventually. The S has a much longer axle/a-arm and so a 3" lift doesn't bind it near what it does to a 50" rzr....therefore the axle isn't maxxed out by the lift. 

YOU (the driver) are the determining factor of how well the axles will hold up with 31 Laws...I ride ours pretty rough and am not scared to mash the go-pedal, but I also know when to let out as well. The axles are plenty strong enough to handle the tires, just don't max them out with extreme angles, and realize that ANY axle can break, regardless of what machine its on OR what brand it is (stock, Rhino, Gorilla, Turner, Cobra....etc.) I've only had the rzr a few months, but so far I've had very good luck....and it doesn't have a lift by the way, however one will be bought soon. My friends and family have had them since 2008 though, so I'm not new them at all....same as the teryx, stepdad has had 2 of them so far (bought new in 08 & 11) and both have had the same wheels/tires because he swapped them off the 08 and put on the new one, and they have both acted the same way.
On a side note, to go along with what I was saying about the driver determining the life of the axles....my renegade is getting close to 10 months old and is ridden very hard, Its had 29.5 laws on it since it was less than 24 hrs old, and about 2 months later it recieved 31s and hasn't turned back (except for the 1 time I had to bring it to the dealer to have a seal changed....29.5s on stock wheels went back on it), and its got stock axles and has never given me a single problem. Like I said, its all in the driver.


----------



## CamoBrute152

so the rzr s is the better choice if im gonna lift it , cause less axle angle?


----------



## filthyredneck

The rzr-s will lift a considerable amount with just cranking up the Fox Shocks. You can definitely run a 2-3" on the S without worrying about axles. The 50" rzr can run the lift, but it's kinda like a brute, you can only go so big with the stock axles till they pop.


----------



## Crawfishie!!

^^^ I 100% agree with this statement. My next RzR will be a RzR(s) model. The fox shocks are awesome. I have a buddy of mine that has a 11 RzRs with a 3" lift....shocks cranked down 4" and it gives him right at 19" GC. The ride, stability, and durability of axles surpass anything I have seen.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i vote rzr because its what i have. i have yet to have any issues and does all things well. now i will say the fit and finish of my rzr s was not great but it seems the xp is a lot better.


----------



## brutemike

teryx over rzr. rzr are very cheaply built like all the welds at least on the 800.Every one ive rode with broke something every trip but this is a lot of trail and mud not just slow mud riding


----------



## Crawfishie!!

Dude, I have a '08 RzR. And I'm here to tell ya, I'm NO baby to my bike. I have not ever had one single weld crack or break on mine. I'll hit a trail at 30, drift around corners, jump it, mud ride....whatever I feel like its punishment will be for that day. I don't know what your buddies are doing to their bikes, but I'm here to tell ya maintenance is the key to these bikes. Yes, that does include removing the belly pan and checking the under carriage of the bike.


----------



## DLB

I've put hundreds of miles on my dad's 08 rzr, riding around his farm mainly but also on a few rides. Definitely a fun little machine, but he hasn't went anywhere in his rzr that my Teryx4 won't go. They all have their pluses and minuses. Just get what suits you best and you'll be happy.


----------



## Polaris425




----------



## lsu_mike

Cool vid. I am so looking forward to mud Nats this year.


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah all this has me wanting to trade my Rex in for a RZR-S. Or XP. lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

:haha:


----------



## Polaris425

Hey I wanted an XP to begin with. It was between the XP and a commander 1000XT, but since both have a ~$16K price tag.... I had to pass... I paid cash for the Rex lol. Took every last penny. But it's paid for. Besides there isnt any mud around here anyway. That's why the Rex is still stock.

Do the RZR's get as hot in the Cab as the rex? so far that's my only complaint really, how dang hot it gets in there.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Just wait til summertime Jon. That vtwin under your butt is gonna cook you. Maybe you need to install some fans in the roof. Haha


----------



## Polaris425

Oh trust me I know I rode it this summer, I've had it since march. Taking the windshield off helps a good bit.


----------



## filthyredneck

Mine doesnt seem hot inside, but havnt got to ride in any real heat yet... Maybe 85° outside. The rzr motor is behind the seats rather than under them and the heat is allowed to exit easily under the bed. The exhaust headers arent even covered, you can clearly see them from behind the bike.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## Crawfishie!!

I rode mine last year in July. It wasn't any hotter inside the cab of the RzR than it was in the 102 degree heat. Just as filthy said, the heat is allowed to exit out the rear section of the bike and up/around the bed area.


----------



## mmelton005

I vote that what ever you can find a good deal on. They both are popular and people know how to work on them. They are both stylish and you will have fun in both, like someone said above MAINTENANCE is the key to keeping them alive and well.


----------



## brutemike

Polaris425 said:


> Oh trust me I know I rode it this summer, I've had it since march. Taking the windshield off helps a good bit.


oil cooler would help a lot.all of the Kawasaki v twin should have one from the factory IMO.


----------



## Col_Sanders

RZR is better for trails and mud. Mods for them are endless. The 800 motor is darn near bullet proof. Polaris does skimp on some things in the quality department but it's fun and more capable than any utility sxs. Just like anything, keep on top of the maintenance and it will treat you right. 

The 2011 and 2012 RZRs have weaker axles (maybe the 2013s do too). They are smaller than the 2010 and earlier models. They don't handle angles as well either.


----------



## Bruiser

Im 6'5" 250lbs and I have no issues in my RZR with S conversion. I got leg room and plenty of power. As far as breaking axles, well that depends more on your driving charachteristics. If you go hammering it, anything will break.


----------

